# Beat it 1 more time



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

I need input if anyone has done this. One of my Homeowners is a manager for Discount tire and I met with him today for tires and wheels. I want to go with TSW Thruxton's 18x8. Nitto 555's all around. 275x40x18 in the rear and 245x40x18 for the front. He talked with the fit dept. at corp. and they test ALL kinds of "will they fit" and the guy said yes no problem that combo is a good fit with no rub and works great even with spirited driving. 
Has anyone info on this size combo? Am I in for disapointment or pleasure. I have had Nittos on 5 rides and really like them. INPUT?
Thanks Terry


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I think you'll be OK w/ that size, however, be careful w/ those large tire/wheel distributors. The goat is quirky when it comes to wheel WIDTH and proper OFFSETS. TSW does make some HOT wheels. The Nogaros









and Volcanos








....are A W E S O M E. 

Be sure check out this site for some great info on wheel fitment for our Goats:
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=34

Do a search for TSW's. 

G'luck and enjoy the new skids.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

You will be OK with those size tires because I run the below with no problems:

ROH Drift R 18x8 w/ Toyo Proxes TS-1's 245/40/18 tire - 49lbs
ROH Drift R 18x9 w/ Toyo Proxes TS-1's 275/35/18 tire - 51lbs

No rub no prblems turning and I really like the 9' with in the back. 

The only thing you should be worried about is the offset of the rims. My rims are by ROH out of Australia so the offset was made for the GTO.

Good Luck!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I think you'll be OK w/ that size, however, be careful w/ those large tire/wheel distributors. The goat is quirky when it comes to wheel WIDTH and proper OFFSETS. TSW does make some HOT wheels. The Nogaros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the names of the rims on top? the chrome ones they are badass for my goat. i was going to get the rimes from tyburn the chorme but these are bad. i see the name now but i need the website to buy


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

www.tsw.com to do some further investigation on the wheels. (I'd put the 19"s on if I were you. They look awesome.)

Check out the wheel forum on ls1.gto.com for info on the Volcano's. Some people have em over there, and websites where they purchased from.


----------

